# Noob here - need recommendation for bands and ammo



## RhymeGuy (Jan 20, 2020)

Hello everybody!

I received a slingshot from a friend and last time I used slingshot was like 20 years ago, when we mostly used rocks as ammo 

I would like to practise target shooting outdoor and I would need recommendations for bands and ammo. If I'm not wrong, most folks use 6.5 or 8mm steel leads, but what about bands (looking for ready made)? Can you recommend me something from aliexpress or similar sites, since I live in Easter Europe and ordering from USA or even Europe will result in high shipping and import costs.


----------



## Slingshot Seb (Jan 9, 2020)

Yeah for target shooting I'd do with 8 or 9.5 steel with light gzk bands, maybe .66 thick. For hunting most people recommend going with something a bit bigger especially for people new to slingshoting.

Anyway good luck, Seb


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Both aliexpress and ebay offer premade band sets that would be good for your 6.5 and 8mm steel (both great for practice but not so great for hunting). You would want thinner materials like .45 to .60 favoring the lighter stuff. Right now form and release, getting the best accuracy you can, that is more important that power or knock down. Keep in mind that the pouches on most of these band sets are for smaller ammo, I would hesitate to use 9.5mm with them as a new shooter but pretty much perfect fot 6.5 and 8. just my $0.02


----------



## Valery (Jan 2, 2020)

На Ali, все ленты стандартной китайской длины и конусности, разница только в толщине. Я думаю, что лучше купить 2М ленты и вырезать полосы нужного размера самостоятельно, в любом случае вы рано или поздно придете к этому варианту. Экономьте время и деньги!


----------



## RhymeGuy (Jan 20, 2020)

Slingshot Seb said:


> Yeah for target shooting I'd do with 8 or 9.5 steel with light gzk bands, maybe .66 thick. For hunting most people recommend going with something a bit bigger especially for people new to slingshoting.
> 
> Anyway good luck, Seb


Thanks Seb!



raventree78 said:


> Both aliexpress and ebay offer premade band sets that would be good for your 6.5 and 8mm steel (both great for practice but not so great for hunting). You would want thinner materials like .45 to .60 favoring the lighter stuff. Right now form and release, getting the best accuracy you can, that is more important that power or knock down. Keep in mind that the pouches on most of these band sets are for smaller ammo, I would hesitate to use 9.5mm with them as a new shooter but pretty much perfect fot 6.5 and 8. just my $0.02


I agree with you 

What do you think about this band sets:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33050202448.html (good reviews, but no .60, the closest is .7)

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32924050236.html (good reviews, have .55 and .6)

What length to choose? Is 25cm enough?



Valery said:


> На Ali, все ленты стандартной китайской длины и конусности, разница только в толщине. Я думаю, что лучше купить 2М ленты и вырезать полосы нужного размера самостоятельно, в любом случае вы рано или поздно придете к этому варианту. Экономьте время и деньги!


I agree, but understand that before 2 days I didn't even know that there are slingshot communities or world championships  In this moment I'm pretty much far from cutting my own bands, thats why I'm looking for ready made solutions.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Valery said:


> На Ali, все ленты стандартной китайской длины и конусности, разница только в толщине. Я думаю, что лучше купить 2М ленты и вырезать полосы нужного размера самостоятельно, в любом случае вы рано или поздно придете к этому варианту. Экономьте время и деньги!


On Ali, all tapes are of standard Chinese length and taper, the difference is only in thickness. I think it's better to buy 2M tapes and cut the stripes of the right size yourself, in any case, sooner or later you will come to this option. Save time and money!


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

7 to 8 mm sized steel ball bearings seem to be what many Chinese slingshot shooters tend to prefer for target shooting at the 10 meter competition distance.

You could indeed purchase ready made bands at Aliexpress, or you could cut your own bands using flat rubber, such as the Chinese "Precise" brand with a 0.50 mm thickness. If you shoot slingshots using an anchor point (holding the pouch with your thumb knuckle placed on the cheekbone), bands cut to roughly 20-21 cm length and tapered from 18 mm to 12 mm should be fine for the intended purpose. You need to test what is best for you.

There is no need for heavy draw weights for lightweight steel ammo, and your accuracy will be better with lower draw weights, particularly during extended practice sessions.

If you do decide to cut your own flat bands (not a difficult task), you will need a roller-cutter and a cutting mat, such as these items:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Olfa-RTY-2-rotary-cutter-blade/dp/B0006SJB24/ref=sr_1_4?crid=2C5RKB7NJZPNM&keywords=olfa+roller+cutter&qid=1579642960&sprefix=olfa+roll%2Caps%2C163&sr=8-4

and

https://www.amazon.co.uk/ANSIO-Double-Healing-Cutting-Imperial/dp/B00RO1CD9O/ref=sr_1_12?keywords=roller+cutter+mat&qid=1579643013&sr=8-12

The "Piao Yu" seller at Aliexpress is very reliable: you could order rolls of "Precise" brand rubber, or ready made flat bands with pouches:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32855639494.html?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.21.7e11200eh5aqXR

and/or

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32927811133.html?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.1.7e11200eWTL2iX

Last but not least, have a look at "Kugel Winnie" (Germany), for steel ammo (I've selected 8 mm ammo, perfect for target shooting):

https://www.kugel-winnie.de/epages/62136757.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/62136757/Products/130101002

Hope this helps.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Most of the sellers on ali are about the same in my opinion. 25 cm will give you enough length that you can trim them if needed. You can figure the length of band you need by dividing you draw length by 5 or 6 depending on how aggressive you want the draw to be. This will tell you about how much rubber you need between the fork and the pouch. You will still need to shoot the bands to be sure if the length is correct so I would try cutting down one set, shooting them, and making adjustments to the next set as needed til you find your sweet spot.


----------



## RhymeGuy (Jan 20, 2020)

Thank you all for helping me! I really appreciate help I received!

I ended buying:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32927811133.html

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32927891309.html

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32998520102.html

and if I find myself in this hobby, I will definitely start cutting my own bands


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

RhymeGuy said:


> Thank you all for helping me! I really appreciate help I received!
> 
> I ended buying:
> 
> ...



















A friend of mine sent these bands to me so I could try how they shoot.

Buy real Precise bands and get better performance.

https://slingshooting.com/slingshot-catapult-flat-bands-experiment-sampleall-are-popular-quality-brands-in-china/


----------

